# Google Adwords



## Bougie (Jul 12, 2005)

How much do you spend on adwords per month?
What percentage of your profits goes to adwords?


----------



## bluefishtees (Aug 21, 2005)

Adwords is a successful way to get sales and get your name out there...but its expensive. There are a million other people paying for tshirt related keywords these days. I spend $100 a month on Adwords and I earn that back in sales every month.

Another, less expensive and pretty successful way to advertise is Adbrite.com


----------



## raintreescreen (Jun 14, 2009)

I have been using google adwords for about two years for my rescueshirts.info and t-shirts.cc domains. Primairly I advertise to rescues and nonprofits. I more than brake even, and spend about $40 per month. I get good click thru which can really change the price when you have some history. On some pages where the minimum is 50 cents to get on the 1st page, I will pull 3rd or 4th position for 12 cents. Selling custom work is more difficult than a preprinted product that they can buy.

If you are serious, buy the book the ultimate guide to google adwords by perry marshall -he has a lot of stuff you can read online for free.


----------



## trytobecool (Jan 21, 2009)

wow, 2005 thread. thanks for the suggestion abt book though


----------



## azzurro89 (Aug 18, 2009)

Jut signed up to adwords and i must admitt, i refresh the page every two seconds to see whether the clicks rise! that as well as refreshing my email to see if ive made my first sale. This after only one week of the sites existence!!

Have you experienced anything like this? do i need psyciatric help? Or maybe my site/designs arnt up to scratch? Help me!


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

It's normal, sometimes the hits rise like crazy in a short amount of time. Don't get discouraged if you have no sales though - I would suggest checking only on a weekly basis, or every couple of days to refine your keywords. You'll make yourself crazy otherwise.


----------



## raintreescreen (Jun 14, 2009)

azzurro89
been there, done that
you care if when you spend money if you get something back
the very fact that you check email to see if you got a response, means that you are one in a million.

When you spend money you want to see a result.
there is a cycle with adwords in a month.
Like most things.
the thing to remember is the point of adwords is to create a click that creates a click, and then to create a contact.
to create clicks that don't create contacts is possibly a reason to see a psychiatrist.
Just adjust your expectations to a 30 day cycle. over the last 30 years i noticed i got more calls on friday than any other day. Why? I will bet that you can tell me.

Google adwords is about patience and tracking response. Work on a 30 day cycle, don't look for google to solve your business problems in a month.

If you read perry marshalls ultimate guide to google adwords he will tell you to differentiate between you and others in the field (usp), what makes you special, why they need to by now.

setup a way to know which clicks create contacts that contact you and give you a chance to sell, funnel your money into those clicks

I spent about $30 a month this year and picked up 5 customers. $360 a year to get $900 a year profit, not a lot, but if i don't disappoint over the next 5 years i will make $4500 for $360. Not a fortune, but if i can market each to bring me another customer. Nothing to sneeze at.

work on a 30 day cycle, track what works to bring you work, spend more on that.
don't look for google adwords to solve you problems.


----------



## azzurro89 (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks mate that way very helpful. At the moment I've set my budget at $5 a day, that's $35 in a week which is your monthly bill so I must be doing something wrong. Will definatly check out this book, I got a lot of clicks already from adwords and definatly want to maximize it because I believe in this business and want it to reach the potential I know it can


----------



## inkimprintscom (Aug 15, 2009)

I can tell you that adwords through google work great as long as you pick the right keywords. I would put google analytics to track what keywords are converting orders then at the end of the month cookie cut your list to only keywords that work.

FYI- I spend 500.00 per day in google cpc


----------



## ladyumbrella (Aug 25, 2009)

Wow, 500 a day? hehe, what currency? ..looking forward to trying adwords myself and have been reading what Perry Marshall says - useful stuff...


----------



## trytobecool (Jan 21, 2009)

ladyumbrella said:


> Wow, 500 a day? hehe, what currency? ..looking forward to trying adwords myself and have been reading what Perry Marshall says - useful stuff...


did you find that book online? i mean e-book? share it if you have it


----------



## ladyumbrella (Aug 25, 2009)

No, I don't have an e-book, have just been reading articles on his site...


----------



## raintreescreen (Jun 14, 2009)

You can read a bit of the book if you visit Amazon and click on look inside. Like what ladyumbrella said, on his site there is a ton of stuff, plus free email courses. His writing skills are amazing. Buy the book, don't buy the book, there won't be some secret that will solve all your problems, more a case of continuing education. If you download a free copy of Claude Hopkins, Scientific Advertising, the inventor of the coupon, you can learn the only real advertising is advertising that can be measured. Perry quotes his book regularly and then explains it in modern terms as it applies to google adwords. You can find pretty much the whole book by visiting sites that promote it and taking their free course and listening to the audios available, read the white papers. There is no secret, testing, measuring response "sales/signup" and spending money on what generates dollars. He also teaches to always trying to improve your ad by testing a second ad that is slightly different than your best ad. One of the best parts of the book is USP, Unique Selling Proposition -What Makes You Different than everyone else, why should they chose/listen to you? Also go look ad adwords accelerator to learn a bit about the advantages to less popular keywords.

There is an advantage to keeping a campaign going, even if the focus is changed. The history of click thru can help you get a lower price. You see the google notices that say that you haven't bid enough to be n the first page. I have more than a few keywords that say something like below first page bid of 45 cents, yet my 14 cent ad shows up in second place for 11 cents. It has great click thru history.


----------



## raintreescreen (Jun 14, 2009)

Today I started a new campaign, wholesale t-shirts in the quantity of 20-100 in the Michigan, Illinois, Ohio and Indiana area. I set my price high for me 28 cents a click. I followed googles suggestion and added 180 keywords. After it started showing ads most all of them say 85 cents to $1.25 to be on the first page. After a couple hours I have 11 of them that got impressions, positioning is between 2 and 6. They always try you out to see if you are relevant early on. Now it is a sad thing that even if google has no ads showing on the first page they may not show my ad until more pages are exposed, but they really want to get as much as they can. Truly 28 cents is way less than they want, but way more than what I expect to pay a month from now. So if over the next week they stop showing my ad, even on an empty page it is no reason to get excited and offer to pay more, sure you can, but it doesn't mean that those clicks will bring you business. It can be like the items they sell at a checkout stand in a grocery store. Impulse clicks that quickly leave. If I want to force the issue I can increase the price, but increasing the price when no one wants to buy won't help much.
What I do, since I am cheap, I change the ad that seems to be working less, if both are I just guess.

Then I raise the ad price by one penny so there is a change in the bid price.
A week later, sooner if there is a good response to the new ad, I replace the less performing ad with an new one. 

One thing I have noticed is that when my ad is 2 or more pages back and my click thru is 25% or above, a couple days of that an google starts moving that page up.

When someone clicks on you ad after going thru 3 pages of ads, you are relevant and google notices.

Patience and testing is the cheapest way to go.
I am using a conversion page in from my lead in page that offers free shipping if them email me for a coupon that is good for 90 days -the dog days of getting new customer.

Having a conversion that google can track will help you a lot. Sure google knows if you make money they will make more, but what they really care about is the searcher that found what they wanted from you -their bread and butter

If I am prattling on to much just let me know


----------

